

57% of Android apps are free -- iPhone apps: only 27%  - aresant
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/07/06/57-of-android-apps-are-free-iphone-apps-only-27/

======
jimfl
Pretty meaningless figure. There are lots of mitigating factors, like ads,
whether the free app is merely a teaser with in app purchase, whether the app
is a fart machine, etc. Because of all of these factors, it is very difficult
to extract any meaningful data from app stores.

------
chaosmachine
Some of this may be explained by Google Checkout limitations. In some
countries, developers simply aren't allowed to submit paid market apps (but
free ones are fine).

